

Something new for the New Year: SearchYC.com - chengmi
http://searchyc.com

======
chengmi
I hope you guys find this website useful. I know there are a bunch of other YC
searches out there, but we're trying to improve on all of them.

1\. nycs.bigheadlabs.com - a good one created by the Disqus guys, but they
stopped updating the index quite awhile ago, so all of the search results are
stale.

2\. trk7.com/yc - Another YC search, but the interface is really confusing.

3\. ycsearch.com, Google - Indexes insanely fast and has an excellent
relevancy algorithm, but you can't sort by post date or points.

4\. Firefox toolbars, etc - I haven't tried them, but I assume it just uses a
Google custom search.

5\. SearchYC.com - full text searching, 15 minute updates, and a cool user-
search feature (try searching for your username (case-sensitive)). We also
enable sorting results/submissions/comments by relevancy (sucks), YC points,
or post date.

What we really want to do is to start generating some user stats and
interesting queries such as "top points per submission", "most linked-to
websites", etc. If you're interested in one, post it here!

Anyways, we want you guys (YC users) to help us decide where this goes. The
sky's the limit!

Happy New Year's!

~~~
danw
Nice one. Is there a way of searching only submissions or only comments?

~~~
chengmi
No, would you like to? You can search a user's submissions AND comments,
though: <http://searchyc.com/danw+submissions+or+comments>

------
bayareaguy
Just tried your site with Opera

    
    
     Version  9.50 Beta
     Build    4506 
     Platform MacOS X
     System   10.5.1
    

The search wouldn't work at all. Then I enabled JavaScript and it seemed to
work better. If you need JavaScript, you should advertise that fact. By
default I only enable JavaScript for selected sites.

~~~
chengmi
Fixed--you can turn off JavaScript now, if you want.

------
webwright
Cool stuff. More than that, I finally get to know who alaskamiller is. I lived
in Alaska for 10 years and see him commenting all over the intertubes in the
exact same places where I tend to lurk.

~~~
alaskamiller
hi tony. would that be techcruch, valleywag, and reddit? ;)

~~~
webwright
I will not admit to reading Valleywag ever. Shame on you. ;-)

------
some
[http://google.com/search?q=something+site%3Anews.ycombinator...](http://google.com/search?q=something+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

------
pius
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=82177>

~~~
dcurtis
Not everyone uses Firefox...

~~~
joeguilmette
unfortunately you're correct.

all the more reason to develop firefox-specific software!

~~~
dcurtis
Sadly, Firefox still sucks on the Mac.

I'll use Safari until Firefox is better.

~~~
aditya
ff3 beta2 is rock solid on the mac!

------
nickb
Someone also came up with this one: <http://ycsearch.com/>

~~~
mynameishere
I guess I better rethink my general-purpose search engine idea: loogleg.com

------
kyro
nycs.bigheadlabs.com

But this is nice, too.

~~~
nivi
Based on my searches (for venture hacks of course), searchyc has many more
results.

chengmi, this is a really nice utility.

~~~
danielha
It actually stopped indexing news.yc in the summer time (some minor thing
tripped it up, but it hasn't been tended to).

We should probably put a message up telling people to stop using it, or link
to this new one. Nice work.

------
henryw
nice, i can remember that name

------
edw519
Very good. Thank you!

